

Ask HN: Is free-for-commercial-use a viable option for SaaS applications? - arnorhs

If you want to offer groups and organizations that fall into the not-for-profit category a free version of your application, how can you prevent for-profit organizations from claiming to be not-for-profit and there by bypassing any costs?<p>I know of a few companies that have used Google Apps without paying anything - simply signing up as a non-profit organization.<p>Is this maybe not a concern at all?
======
patio11
Some options:

1) Ask for IRS non-profit certification.

2) Mention that you're going to ask for IRS non-profit certification, but do
not actually get around to doing it.

3) Trust people.

